# Vas que te matas



## Elessar

Companys, tinc un dubte traductològic. ¿Coneixeu cap expressió genuïna, idiomàtica i col·loquial en català per a l'expressió castellana _Vas q__ue te matas_? És una manera de dir "i amb això [amb eixa quantitat] ja en tens prou" de manera un poc despectiva o barroera. Vos en pose un exemple inventat:

_Ten, niño, toma diez euros y con eso *vas que te matas*_. 
(amb eixos diners en tens prou, t'hauràs d'apanyar amb això, no te'n mereixes més o no te'n calen més)

Gràcies per avançat!


----------



## innovator

Vinga nen, agafa els deu euros que amb això en tens *prou i de sobres.*

No se m'acudeix res més


----------



## Agró

Vinga nen, agafa els deu euros que amb això *vas ben servit.*

Què en dieu?


----------



## germanbz

A un nivell col.loquial, el més semblant que pense que conec (i gaste) es: _".... i en açò ja ne tens prou"._


----------



## Lurrezko

Potser també: 
_
Nen, té deu euros *i para de comptar.

*_Em quadra també en altres contextos amb la mateixa expressió:
_
Nos dieron un plato de macarrones y vas que te matas.
Ens van donar un plat de macarrons i para de comptar.
_
Salut


----------



## Elessar

Gràcies a tots per les propostes. Em sonen prou bé. Seguiré atent al fil per si en sorgixen de noves


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre:

Jo en conec una, però sincerament no sé a quina llengua pertany, perquè la utilitze indistintament: Nano pren açò, i vas que xutes!. Altra variant: ".. i vas ben arreglat"

Bona nit.


Edite per a afegir  "bibliografia":  El diccionari de sinònims de frases fetes  de M.Teresa Espinal arreplega amanta frases per a aquest cas concret, dues en són les que li encaixen millor, entre d'altres de similars: 

1) *i va que s'estrella* : _Li faré dos ous ferrats i* va que s'estrella.* No tinc temps d'entretenir-me fent-li el dinar._ S'hi adverteix que "*estrellar*" no és mot registrat a l'IEC.
2) *i va que xuta:* _Pel seu aniversari li compraré un detallet, *i va que xuta*. No es mereix més._


----------



## Namarne

Una altra: ..._i ja pots estar content_.


----------



## Cento

...i ja ho tens bé. 
...i dóna gràcies.

I l'opció de Lurrezko també m'agrada.


----------

